# XM RADIO 2006 PASSAT



## kunkelbe (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a VW Passat 2006 that has manufactured XM Radio installed and after a week of dealing with XM and the dealership I decided to make an appt with the dealership. I took it into the dealership and they ran a test on it come to find out it needs a new Control Module. Getting codes 00003 control module and 014 defective. My question is can I get just the module or do I need to get this whole stereo system. The dealership quote me a price that was extremely high.


----------

